# power seats not working..



## carpedium22 (Aug 8, 2011)

hi there,

ive been having a problem recently with my power seats.. the passenger seat, none of the functions work, not click, no sound nothing.. on the drivers side seat, the up down and boack/forth works, but the recliner is stuck in the down position, it would go down but not back up, now its stuck.. any help would be most appreciated

ive had nothing but problems with this car and want to sell it asap.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would help if you gave us a year for this Maxima.


----------



## carpedium22 (Aug 8, 2011)

2000, thanks for any help.


----------

